# First inlay attempt.....



## hufschmid (Mar 22, 2009)

So I do not do inlay work on my instruments because I just dont feel comfortable with inlay work...

But I am building a guitar as a side prodject
And I wanted to blend bloodwood with mahogany but in an original way...

I spent hours fitting all of this together (its not easy because its not a dark background), the result is not perfect perfect but its good enough and original... (rosewood stripes)

What do you guys think of the design idea?


----------



## sworth9411 (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy Crap Looking good looking great..... like abstract art......nice clean work as usual.


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 22, 2009)

It looks quite cool. It would definitely give the guitar a unique look, but we'll see when its finished.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

pretty cool looking, kind of looks like the guitar has stitches haha.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Good work patrick .

I think this is definitely something you should pursue. It could be a work in progress - not only in this guitar, but many more of your customs.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 22, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> pretty cool looking, kind of looks like the guitar has stitches haha.



That was part of the idea.... 

When the guitar will be all set up and finished with hardware etc I think it will look very cool...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 22, 2009)

haha then good job, I love it when people use wood inlays on natural guitars, looks so good.


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 22, 2009)

your going o send that to me right?  joking Nice job man


----------



## Fred (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks really, really nice Patrick!


----------



## Bleak (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great!
You mentioned stitches being part of the idea -- was that the focus behind the design, or were there other factors that made you think of that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2009)

What i think is that you need to post more pics when its done 

Nice work


----------



## flyingllama (Mar 22, 2009)

thats one of the more tasteful body inlays I have seen.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well Patrick I'm not so sure. I think you're going to have to send it to me for more inspection, providing the guitar is finished first... I uhh... Want to hear the effect on the tone... That stitches provide... Yeah just send it to me 

But seriously awesome work dude


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 23, 2009)

You're made out of own patrick, keep up the amazing work


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 23, 2009)

the design isn't to my taste, however, the work itself looks great, just imagine putting together a guitar with a fancy design entirely of different colored woods instead of just having a flame maple top or something...now THAT would be a conversation starter


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

looks really interesting  I have never seen something like that before and it required lot more work than some simple inlay


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 23, 2009)

not my cup-a-tea , but that looks pretty awesome


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 23, 2009)

Since you went out of your way to ask for feedback, I'll just be honest and say I don't like it at all. If you do though, cool


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

Bleak said:


> Looks great!
> You mentioned stitches being part of the idea -- was that the focus behind the design, or were there other factors that made you think of that?



 i wanted to make 1 stitch at first then I had the idea of blending them together and I came up with this idea... 

Like connecting the pickups and controls with the stiches....

Thanks for the imput guys 

I have the final guitar already in my head so I pretty much know how its going to look like....

I think I'm going to install those cool steinberger tuners on the head also, make it extravagant...


----------



## petereanima (Mar 23, 2009)

that looks very interesting, i have never seen something like this before - i can just imagine how it will look when its ready! keep us updated, i like the idea!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 23, 2009)

i love how the inlays look, with the wood and all, but i&#180;m too picky about the pattern 

i did like that LP shape you posted a picture of, with the bright circles. i have a thing for symmetrical stuff


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2009)

I WANT A HUFSCHMID


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like the idea of the lines without the stitches to be honest - something very simple and elegant but of course you've done a nice job and if you like thats great


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to add more stuff to the design, I'm not quite finished yet


----------



## B36arin (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm with Zimbloth and ShadyDavey on this one, it's not really my thing. But I'm not jumping to any conclusions, not until the guitar is finished


----------



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty original, me thinks. I like the idea of wood inlays. Looking forward to see the completed guitar.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

So I wanted to suprise you guys...

I just wanted to have some input before posting more pics... 

So this guitar will be the ''BlackDroïd Alien 200th'' 

I selected the best green abalone I could find, very carefully inlayed everything in place, I also used some brass...

This also covered the micro gaps and made it nice and clean...

So the idea which was first a ''scar'' turned out to become some type of alien coding and I really like it 

At least its unique 














3 dots on the back of the head gives the message that something is happening on the guitar




















of course since this is very alien, I put the luminescent dots....


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2009)

dude the 3 dots on the headstok is random its fuking genius! who is that going to?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

jymellis said:


> dude the 3 dots on the headstok is random its fuking genius! who is that going to?



Thanks man 

At the moment its a side prodject for myself, but I know myself and I know that like all the guitar I build for myself I will end up selling it 

This is my 200th Guitar which I have built with my 2 hands, so its very special to me......


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man
> 
> At the moment its a side prodject for myself, but I know myself and I know that like all the guitar I build for myself I will end up selling it
> 
> This is my 200th Guitar which I have built with my 2 hands, so its very special to me......



200 in total or 200 since starting your own company?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

jymellis said:


> 200 in total or 200 since starting your own company?



my ''company'' as you say is me, there is no company, I'm a simple artisan  

nobody else works on my guitars, only me and my hands....

so yes 200 since I started to build guitars...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

See, the dots make it a whole lot more interesting so now I have to reprise my former comment and look at it as a finished article. Its a lot more to my taste with that manner of design and I guess all I'd do differently is spice up the inlays with some slightly larger sections to take advantage of that lovely abalone.

It is definately unique - which was to be expected really


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> See, the dots make it a whole lot more interesting so now I have to reprise my former comment and look at it as a finished article. Its a lot more to my taste with that manner of design and I guess all I'd do differently is spice up the inlays with some slightly larger sections to take advantage of that lovely abalone.
> 
> It is definately unique - which was to be expected really



Thanks man I appreciate a lot 

I was like.... If I do some inlay stuff, I may as well do something completely different and original...

And I like assymetrical design... Simplicity is design is what I like...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2009)

i meant company as in your business not as in partners. is the 200 including the ones you made in school, or just since you started commercialy producing shall we say?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i meant company as in your business not as in partners. is the 200 including the ones you made in school, or just since you started commercialy producing shall we say?



Including everything....

The Epic first fail ones I made at school

The Epic ''back from the USA'' fails

And the medium good ones....

And the good ones 

This also includes 8 acoustics steel strings which I have built but I cant find any pics anymore, they burned down at one point


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Including everything....
> 
> The Epic first fail ones I made at school
> 
> ...




to #200


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2009)

Woah. That's that's really neat and abstract. Dig it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man I appreciate a lot
> 
> I was like.... If I do some inlay stuff, I may as well do something completely different and original...
> 
> And I like assymetrical design... Simplicity is design is what I like...



Aye, for sure. I think that as I've got old and crotchety.....*ahem*....I mean matured I've developed a taste for flat colours, really nice wood and simplicity of design along with sheer quality components. A bit like making a really good pasta - get the best quality ingredients and don't use any more than you need to 

Plus, as a child of the 80's I've seen enough sparkle/crackle/airbrushed guitars to last me forever


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 23, 2009)

whoa! that looks 500 times more awesome! i love the placement of the dots, man! it makes the whole thing come together!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> I like it alot. I'd like to see more of this kind of inlay work on your stuff. One of the things that initially attracted me to your designs was how dark they are. They just look brooding and refined, sort of like a mechanized satanic war lord with a eerily tidy torture room....Full of precision instruments....
> 
> Seriously, it would be cool to see you do some inlay work on a Black Droid that sort of goes along with the brooding appearance of your instruments...



Thanks man I appreciate a lot

I can try but the problem is if I stain the body dark, then how will I get the bloodwood to stick out again? 

I will think about it but i dont think its possible....

 maybe if I mask it before staining.... i must experiment...


----------



## hairychris (Mar 23, 2009)

Win!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2009)

I quite like that man seems kinda Aboriginal. Man if theres a full on Aboriginal guitar out there that'd be epic lol


----------



## hairychris (Mar 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man I appreciate a lot
> 
> I can try but the problem is if I stain the body dark, then how will I get the bloodwood to stick out again?
> 
> ...



Hm, I like the natural colour of that wood though!


----------



## Panterica (Mar 24, 2009)

THAT IS SO FUCKING KILLER!
i really dig the design, i like how it's inlayed and detailed. it's not something stupid like paint. mad skills man, mad skills


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 24, 2009)

Panterica said:


> THAT IS SO FUCKING KILLER!
> i really dig the design, i like how it's inlayed and detailed. it's not something stupid like paint. mad skills man, mad skills



Thanks man 

I dont think that I have good skills when I watch some inlay work of some other makers in here, I really feel small 

But I try to do something with what I feel comfortable doing...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm at the fret leveling and polishing process....

check out the gorgeous ebony!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 2, 2009)

/GASENVY etc 

Looking very, very nice indeed.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 2, 2009)

Shit. GAS indeed.

*starts saving*


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2009)

That's kinda neat. It would be interesting to reverse the wood choices... bloodwood lines and rosewood bars. That would almost look like the guitar were cut apart and "stitched" back together.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 2, 2009)

darren said:


> That's kinda neat. It would be interesting to reverse the wood choices... bloodwood lines and rosewood bars. That would almost look like the guitar were cut apart and "stitched" back together.



yeah that sounds like a very good idea actually 

I just really love the rosewood lines in the mahogany


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 2, 2009)

So when you sending it to me


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 2, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> So when you sending it to me



I plan to finish it in 10 years


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I plan to finish it in 10 years



 I would have the money by then at least  I really like the look man.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 4, 2009)

Now i'm starting to like it with all the dots and all that jazz. Looks killer


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 4, 2009)

when I ever get the cash I'm getting you to make me either a 7 or 8 string V kind of like that


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 4, 2009)

put a toblerone reference in it.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> put a toblerone reference in it.



Toblerone must put a pic of the guitar in their advert


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 4, 2009)

You should move to Canadia and build your guitars in a igloo workshop. Plus you could ride polarbears to work. 

That way I could buy a guitar off you as well


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks great, I wasn't convinced at first, but now I am.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool Looking stuff Patrick! Almost looks likw abstract barbed wire.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Cool Looking stuff Patrick! Almost looks likw abstract barbed wire.



Thanks man 

I'm going to be placing the 40:1 gear ratio steinberger tuners on the baby 

I always wanted to test them


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I'm going to be placing the 40:1 gear ratio steinberger tuners on the baby
> 
> I always wanted to test them



Nice, what about that Kingtrem system? were you going to test those?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Nice, what about that Kingtrem system? were you going to test those?



not at the moment, i'm still not a tremolo fan.....

on this one there will be a roller bridge shaller because of the string spacing, the neck is narrow so i must adjust the string closer....

its for a small handed player...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Schaller Hannes bridge with those Steinberger tuners would be AMAZING.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

I will be using this one here for the guitar...

Hannes will look very cool but not for this prodject, the string spacing wont work...

I still have a hannes ruthenium plated in my workshop which i plan to use very soon...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, gotcha 

Must admit I'm loving the idea of just a strat-like guitar with a reverse headstock with those tuners and that bridge, so I'm definately waiting for your next project!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ah, gotcha
> 
> Must admit I'm loving the idea of just a strat-like guitar with a reverse headstock with those tuners and that bridge, so I'm definately waiting for your next project!



And also i dont think the hannes works on a slim body design because of the 2 massive bolts which must go true the body in order to attach the bridge....

Its not a very flexible design, no room for moving arround with a hannes....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

That I wasn't aware of Patrick, I must admt. Then again, I like chunky bodies so I can maybe get one at some point (lol, thats likely!) 

(I like big butts and I cannot lie!!)


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> That I wasn't aware of Patrick, I must admt. Then again, I like chunky bodies so I can maybe get one at some point (lol, thats likely!)
> 
> (I like big butts and I cannot lie!!)



The hannes would be the most perfect bridge in the world if it could simply attach to the body with simple top screws..... 

I dont get those 2 bolts design (which also holds in place the metal string plate), traditional ferrules would be perfect...

+ shaller being very conservative, I would be suprised if they would ever sell a 7 or 8 string design....

Here is a picture of my ruthenium plated hannes


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

nom nom nom!!

Just noticed those two screws, they're freaking insane!! 50mm screws mean at least what, 55mm of body for that area? Crazy, crazy shit o.0


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> nom nom nom!!
> 
> Just noticed those two screws, they're freaking insane!! 50mm screws mean at least what, 55mm of body for that area? Crazy, crazy shit o.0



I guess you could cut them but again if its not a precise cut you may fuck up the pattern of the thread or how ever you name it in english....

And that could be very bad....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Thread is the right word, yep.

I don't have a problem with thicker bodies (could always do an archtop to stop it being too cumbersome) but it just seems a crazy length of screw - its not like there's more tension running through it than any of the other fixed bridges.

Still looks lovely


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

Lets start a new thread 

stupid joke


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on topic!!

The inlays and fret work are awesome - what pickups are going into this baby?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Back on topic!!
> 
> The inlays and fret work are awesome - what pickups are going into this baby?



My favourtie blend, New Jazz for the neck, OTT for the bridge....

But I can also have them custom made to the customers preference...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

Pics of the tuners in place


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! Where can I get tuners like that?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wow! Where can I get tuners like that?



From Stewmac

Steinberger Gearless Tuners at Stewart-MacDonald


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 9, 2009)

whoa! they look insane! i feel they look kinda fat or "bloated", but i love the fact that there are no tuner knobs 

i think part of me is still expecting to see the normal tiny tuners sticking out of the front, but seeing as the knobs are gone, that has to go somewhere else...

they open lots of interesting options too, like you don't need to think about placing the tuners in places where the actual knobs will have enough space, thus freeing your imagination to go wild with the headstock shape...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> whoa! they look insane! i feel they look kinda fat or "bloated", but i love the fact that there are no tuner knobs
> 
> i think part of me is still expecting to see the normal tiny tuners sticking out of the front, but seeing as the knobs are gone, that has to go somewhere else...
> 
> they open lots of interesting options too, like you don't need to think about placing the tuners in places where the actual knobs will have enough space, thus freeing your imagination to go wild with the headstock shape...



I was impressed on how easy to install they are..... 

The pin must be facing the headstock then you simply press the tuner....

You then drill a hole and then its done, very easy and it accomodates standard hole...

Also the gear ratio is not 40:1 !

I dont know why they say that but its not at all 40:1 ratio


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Since you went out of your way to ask for feedback, I'll just be honest and say I don't like it at all. If you do though, cool



 The quality looks good but the actuall inlay I dont care for.


----------



## darren (Apr 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you don't need to think about placing the tuners in places where the actual knobs will have enough space, thus freeing your imagination to go wild with the headstock shape...



That was the idea i had. You can position them so they pull the strings straight off the nut and so they fall comfortably and logically to hand, then design whatever headstock shape you want around them, because they're not bound to the edges the way normal tuners are.

Ergonomically, the position and angle of the knobs is much better as well... no need to bend one's wrist on funny angles to tune.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

And also maybe no need for string retainers anymore 

I will update you guys when I string it up.....


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 9, 2009)

how the hell do i keep missing the threads you post!?

lol

guitar looks great man,

your fretwork is brilliant....
wish mine was half that good lol

in regards to cutting down screws, all you need to do once you have cut it is clean up the end of the thread with a small triangular file 

the tuners look... interesting... lol


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah i wanted to get those steibergers too ,but they just sell them in 6er packs.They are already expensive ,so I didn't wanted to pay 160 euros for 8 tuners !

But for a 6er ,they are very cool!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Yeah i wanted to get those steibergers too ,but they just sell them in 6er packs.They are already expensive ,so I didn't wanted to pay 160 euros for 8 tuners !
> 
> But for a 6er ,they are very cool!



considering how bad ass they look, i'm very much tempted to use them on a 7....

oh well i guess i will have to order 2 packs


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> considering how bad ass they look, i'm very much tempted to use them on a 7....
> 
> oh well i guess i will have to order 2 packs



Or 10 ,you will allways have "use" for the rest LOL!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

So the tuners work great, I tuned up the guitar like a 7 string because this guitar will be always tuned very low, reason why the bridge is way back to able any gret intonation with the most heavy guages....

One negative point is that when you take down the string pitch, the tuners hold back then crash down to the point 0....

Right now its set with 13 - 60... tuned to A E A D G B

But anyway here are some pics of the head with the tuners in place....

Keep in mind that I still have to polish and round the nut, its still very rough and same for the string retainer, still lots of work has to be done...

But I thought that some pics would be cool  Enjoy 

Pics taken somewhere outside of my workshop...


----------



## noodleplugerine (Apr 11, 2009)

Truly, truly gorgeous work.

Love the inlay, love the blank fretboard, love the headstock, love the tuners, love everything about it. True work of art, I wonder if it would look better with a gold bridge and knobs though.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> Truly, truly gorgeous work.
> 
> Love the inlay, love the blank fretboard, love the headstock, love the tuners, love everything about it. True work of art, I wonder if it would look better with a gold bridge and knobs though.



Thank you very much 

Well I think it would be overdoing it with gold hardware....

There is already a lots going on on the Guitar and I try to stay simple in my designs........


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> So the tuners work great, I tuned up the guitar like a 7 string because this guitar will be always tuned very low, reason why the bridge is way back to able any gret intonation with the most heavy guages....
> 
> One negative point is that when you take down the string pitch, the tuners hold back then crash down to the point 0....
> 
> ...


 
 Those are some epic pictures Patrick. Its not the most relevant point at the moment but I love that castle in the first pic. Once again the stunning scenery compliments that gorgeous mahogany.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks man 

This is what they have to say about the castle on internet 

The vineyards of the Vaud in southern Switzerland cling to the streep hillside from the eastern end of Lake Geneva (Lac Léman) along the narrow valley of the Rhone river where the steep rocky cliffs of the Alps seem to shoot up from the flat earth right into the sky. The picturesque little village of Aigle (pronounced Egg-la and meaning Eagle) is about a 20 minute train ride from Montreux or Martigny (30 minutes by bus) along the Simplon rail line from Geneva to Brig, set right in the midst of this historic wine region. The Savoys who once ruled this land built a number of castles to guard the verdant valleys from the Bernese to the north (see Castle Chillon Montreux). The Castle of Aigle Aigle Vineyards Clos du Paradis photowas first built at the end of the 12th Century by the dAllio family. It ultimately fell to the Bernese in 1475 and was burned to its foundations. The rulers from the north rebuilt the castle as a residence for their governors in a beautifully classic curtain wall and corner turret castle design which remains an impressive example of 15th Century medieval fortified chateau. The Bernese were chased from the Vaud in the revolution of 1798 and from 1805 all the way until 1972 the castle was used by the town of Aigle as its court and jail. In 1976 the prisoners were replaced with wine barrels.




> In 1976 the prisoners were replaced with wine barrels.


 

Ok so we have 1500 prisoners, lets kick them the fuck out of the castle and bring in 1500 wine barrels....


----------



## Seebu (Apr 11, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me. Just wow, phenomenal work as always!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 11, 2009)

Its gorgeous - darn shame that Hannes bridge didn't work out because that would look even better imo


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Its gorgeous - darn shame that Hannes bridge didn't work out because that would look even better imo



Yeah well, I actually like very much the Shaller roller bridge which is the one I'm using on the Guitar...

Mounts with only 3 screws, directly on the top...

And of course because of the string spacing adjusting system...

Its expensive but worth its price...

The exentric screw on the side locks the saddles down tight....


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 11, 2009)

now thats a killer looking huffy


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

More bridge, body details.... 

Just finished the wiring but I'm still waiting on the pickups 





























You may have noticed that the knobs are different from each other? 
Since this is my personal guitar, WTF, hell yeah, the art of making non sens fit together


----------



## Bleak (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm having a hard time to decide if I'm going to install pickup mounting rings or simply direct mount...

What do you guys think? Which would look better? 

I like both ways but I cant decide


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 11, 2009)

i think direct mount will look sweet 



unless your wanting to make up and/or inlay some pup rings or something lol


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

Direct mount sounds cool , still i need more opinions 

I still cant decide, this little variation will prevent me from sleeping 



Andrew_B said:


> unless your wanting to make up and/or inlay some pup rings or something lol



 not my cup of tea


----------



## rto666 (Apr 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> From Stewmac
> 
> Steinberger Gearless Tuners at Stewart-MacDonald


 
Awesome machine heads, man!!! I have them in my seven!!! 

Direct mounted PU!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd go with the direct mount myself....

If you don't like it, couldn't you just add mounting rings, Patrick?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 11, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> I'd go with the direct mount myself....
> 
> If you don't like it, couldn't you just add mounting rings, Patrick?



No because i have to take off the thread on the pickup in order to direct mount it....

So I cant go backwards once its done, the threads are embelled in the epoxy and I have to drill them out...

I never ask to Kent to build the pickup without the threads because I usually mount them on a ring 











rto666 said:


> Awesome machine heads, man!!! I have them in my seven!!!
> 
> Direct mounted PU!



So you have 5 left and you dont know what to do with them?


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks incredibly awesome, Patrick! Direct mount is my vote


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you guys are starting to convince me for direct mount on this one....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks awesome! You sir are an artist!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> No because i have to take off the thread on the pickup in order to direct mount it....
> 
> So I cant go backwards once its done, the threads are embelled in the epoxy and I have to drill them out...
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, in that case, direct!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 12, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks awesome! You sir are an artist!



thanks man 

Edit: more pics

























assymetrical neck profile....


----------



## hairychris (Apr 12, 2009)

Direct mount.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 12, 2009)

beautay!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 12, 2009)

the black knob with the white dot really goes well with your inlay!
i just noticed that


----------



## Jem7RB (Apr 12, 2009)

Man, thats just too awesome patrick !!!


----------



## Alien DNA (Apr 12, 2009)

I just saw this thread...holy crap...shes is insanely beautiful.....there is nothing i dont like about her....f#*kin wow!!!! Awesome job sir....thanks for sharing


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Yeah I'm going to go for direct mount 

Will take pics when mounted


----------



## Fred (Apr 13, 2009)

So, so nice Patrick! I particularly love the "Danger of death" sign in the background of this pic:






It's going to be tuned _that_ low there's a risk people will be crushed, haha.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 13, 2009)

Fred said:


> So, so nice Patrick! I particularly love the "Danger of death" sign in the background of this pic:
> 
> It's going to be tuned _that_ low there's a risk people will be crushed, haha.





I'm going to replace the string retainer with bloodwood so that it matches the body bloodwood inlays....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 13, 2009)

it&#180;s really coming together nicely! it looks absolutely amazing!

i would definitely direct mount the pickups! if i could convert all my guitars to direct mounted pickups, i would! i don&#180;t think pickup rings are needed ever, unless it&#180;s to achieve a specific look. bare wood will always look better with direct mounted pickups IMO 

and GODDAMMIT that looks nice! i would love to see some more of that swiss flamed maple as well, in a future build!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks man 

I been using that maple quite a lot on my builds, I dont have many pictures... 

I only have this one here and the one i already posted...






This neck now belongs to a member in this forum


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 13, 2009)

So I just made the string retainer with my new exclusive nut material!

Wonder why I did not think about that first 

Slippery then ever!

Tomorrow when the shops are open i'm going to go to my friends shop and buff the nut and retainer to a high gloss....


----------



## Jem7RB (Apr 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I been using that maple quite a lot on my builds, I dont have many pictures...
> 
> ...



 awesome looking wood Patrick, it really is WOW !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

whoa! with the string retainer made of HufSlip, it looks tons nicer! real classy! 

and yeah, that swiss maple is very nice! 

i also like the slightly 3d-look of the headstock logo


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> whoa! with the string retainer made of HufSlip, it looks tons nicer! real classy!
> 
> and yeah, that swiss maple is very nice!
> 
> i also like the slightly 3d-look of the headstock logo



That stuff is so amazing i'm considering using it to reinforce the necks, its as tough as graphite!

Also there is no friction at the nut portion, you tune up or down, the string moves instantly! 

The sticker of the logo is thick which is what I wanted so that you can touch and feel it...

I protect it with 4 coats of satin lacquer...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great idea with the string retainer! Looks nice as well.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 14, 2009)

ooo tell me more about this new nut material 

looks good man


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> ooo tell me more about this new nut material
> 
> looks good man



Its a high tech material which is totally 100% swiss made 

I discovered it by mistake one day and tought i would give it a try, next thing you know i build a nut, turns out to be as slippery then delrine, tusq and you name it.....

Its very easy to work with but extremely difficult to polish, you need to use a polish wheel to buff it out like i'm going to be doing today....

I have a life time supply, about 8 pounds of it 

Enough said


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Its made of a secret blend of chocolate and bacon!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Its made of a secret blend of chocolate and bacon!


----------



## Jem7RB (Apr 14, 2009)

is it Cow Poo ?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> is it Cow Poo ?



I can get it in black and white if I wish 

Now polished....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

i would love to see necks reinforced with the stuff, that&#180;d be very very interesting!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i would love to see necks reinforced with the stuff, that´d be very very interesting!



Its as stiff as graphite actually so it could work out just great...


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Its a high tech material which is totally 100% swiss made
> 
> I discovered it by mistake one day and tought i would give it a try, next thing you know i build a nut, turns out to be as slippery then delrine, tusq and you name it.....
> 
> ...


 

i want some!!! 
lol


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i want some!!!
> lol




PM me your address and I will send you a sample for fun


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2009)

absolutely SICK


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks very cool like that - and you can get black too? Interesting


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Looks very cool like that - and you can get black too? Interesting



Yeah i could, but i really like the braun combined with the mahogany, its makes it look that more natural


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

heheh... "braun" 

i would love to get a hold of some of that gunk... could i send you a nut, and have an identical one sent back in that material?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> heheh... "braun"
> 
> i would love to get a hold of some of that gunk... could i send you a nut, and have an identical one sent back in that material?



I can try this way i can keep up my duplicating skills 

But you will have to polish it


----------

